#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Knappe dame zoekt een nette knappe jongeman vanaf 30t/m34jaar

## schoonheid28

Knappe dame zoekt een nette knappe jongeman vanaf 30t/m34jaar

Salaam beste jongeman,

Dit oproepje is bedoeld voor de mannen die het vrijgezelle leven vaarwel willen zeggen en er klaar voor zijn een nieuwe fase in hun leven te gaan, namelijk die van een getrouwde man.
Ik ben een serieuze meid op zoek naar een leuke man aan mijn zij, heb alles wat mijn hartje begeert, hmdl, behalve een man die de volgende eigenschappen bezit: Goed opgeleid, gelovig, Marokkaans, ambitieus, humorvol, lief, levensgenieter, verzorgd, iemand die de waarden en normen van cultuur/geloof weet te waarderen en goed weet wat hij wil. Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een man die de berberse taal beheerst, maar is geen harde eis. 
Mannen die hun leven invullen met leugens en bedrog, hun wilde haren nog niet kwijt zijn of uit zijn op een pleziertje zijn bij mij aan het verkeerde adres
En ja heren........ik ben een vrolijke, opgewekte meid, weet goed wat ik wil en niet wil en simpelweg op zoek naar een man met wie ik mijn leven kan delen........verder wil ik er aan toe voegen dat ik het erg belangrijk vind om goed met een man te kunnen praten , bij wie ik mezelf kan zijn en me op mijn gemak kan voelen.
Ben je tussen de 30 en 34 jaar en kan je je vinden in dit oproepje stuur me een pm, stel jezelf voor en vertel iets over jezelf. Ik ben niet van plan te reageren op korte reacties gevuld met vragen of korte opmerkingen....it must be more...

(Graag alleen van MAROKKAANSE afkomst en wonend in Nederland)

Zie je er goed uit en ben je spontaan dan mag je reageren!

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

Upppppppje

----------


## ilyasino

Dag knappe dame ik ben een jongeman van 34 uit belgie. Zou je mij priv kunnen contacteren

----------


## schoonheid28

> Dag knappe dame ik ben een jongeman van 34 uit belgie. Zou je mij priv kunnen contacteren


graag alleen uit Nederland

----------


## schoonheid28

Alleen maar rare mensen hierr.. Wereld is naar de klote helaas

----------


## JaquesDeMolay

Als jij die dame op de foto bent heb ik bekeer ik me wel ff tot de islam en vraag de Marokkaanse nationaliteit aan! De rest van het eisenlijstje voldoe ik aan! :haha:

----------


## Sabriaatje

Zelfs de karakters in Sesamstraat zijn serieuzer. Dit verklaarde ook waarom ik mijn geplaatste oproep heel gauw verwijderde. InshAllah zul jij vinden wat jij zoekt. Ghair InshAllah.

----------


## Amazigh__

> Alleen maar rare mensen hierr.. Wereld is naar de klote helaas


Haha,de meeste mensen die hier komen zijn raar. Maar niks van aantrekken hoor. Doe lkkr je ding.

Ps. Je moet op dat zwarte uitroep teken drukken ,links beneden van de reactie. En dan krijgt beheer het te lezen.
Ik heb in ieder geval melding gemaakt.




> Als jij die dame op de foto bent heb ik bekeer ik me wel ff tot de islam en vraag de Marokkaanse nationaliteit aan! De rest van het eisenlijstje voldoe ik aan!


Jij bent echt n triest figuurtje. Geen woorden voor viezeriken als jij.




> Zelfs de karakters in Sesamstraat zijn serieuzer. Dit verklaarde ook waarom ik mijn geplaatste oproep heel gauw verwijderde. InshAllah zul jij vinden wat jij zoekt. Ghair InshAllah.




 :duim: 

Goed gesproken meid. Die pannenkoek hierboven kan niet eens fatsoenlijk spellen.  :haha:  Hier moet je sws scherper zijn. Allemaal slangen. Insha Alla zul je ook vinden wat jij zoekt.

----------


## Amazigh__

> Ik vond je na onze eerste ontmoeting meer op een knappe aap lijken die goed kan pijpen...


Jij bent een van de grootste viezeriken hier in deze rubriek. Geen enkele dame neemt jou serieus en dan ga je maar zielig doen en vieze dingen roepen. Al meer dan n jaar bivakeer jij hier in deze rubriek met slechte bedoelingen. Elke nieuwe vrouwelijke lid bezoek je haar profielpagina. 

Ga een leven zoeken ipv hier op dames te gaan loeren. En als ze je afwijzen of je bent niet van hun niveau, ga je ze gelijk van sexuele dingen beschuldigen. Laf en laag. Vieze sukkel da je dr bent.

----------


## JaquesDeMolay

Gevoel voor een beetje humor is bij sommige hier ver te zoeken, neem nog een fles azijn! Zuurpruim!

----------


## schoonheid28

Je hebt gelijk sabriaatje dat merk ik nu ook alleen maar enge gestoorde mannen helemaal de weg kwijt.. 

Ik ga denk mij oproepje ook verwijderen het beloofd niks goeds

----------


## schoonheid28

> Haha,de meeste mensen die hier komen zijn raar. Maar niks van aantrekken hoor. Doe lkkr je ding.
> 
> Ps. Je moet op dat zwarte uitroep teken drukken ,links beneden van de reactie. En dan krijgt beheer het te lezen.
> Ik heb in ieder geval melding gemaakt.
> 
> 
> 
> Jij bent echt n triest figuurtje. Geen woorden voor viezeriken als jij.
> 
> ...





> Jij bent een van de grootste viezeriken hier in deze rubriek. Geen enkele dame neemt jou serieus en dan ga je maar zielig doen en vieze dingen roepen. Al meer dan n jaar bivakeer jij hier in deze rubriek met slechte bedoelingen. Elke nieuwe vrouwelijke lid bezoek je haar profielpagina. 
> 
> Ga een leven zoeken ipv hier op dames te gaan loeren. En als ze je afwijzen of je bent niet van hun niveau, ga je ze gelijk van sexuele dingen beschuldigen. Laf en laag. Vieze sukkel da je dr bent.


Er zn echt veel gestoorde gekke pff 
Helaas is het vaak bij de Marokkaans volk zo als je ze afwijst gaan ze meteen dreigen of vies praten echt gewoon te triest voor woorden!!

----------


## schoonheid28

> Haha,de meeste mensen die hier komen zijn raar. Maar niks van aantrekken hoor. Doe lkkr je ding.
> 
> Ps. Je moet op dat zwarte uitroep teken drukken ,links beneden van de reactie. En dan krijgt beheer het te lezen.
> Ik heb in ieder geval melding gemaakt.
> 
> 
> 
> Jij bent echt n triest figuurtje. Geen woorden voor viezeriken als jij.
> 
> ...



Jij hebt gesproken en zo is het!!!

Dank je wel!

----------


## schoonheid28

Uppp..

----------


## ilyasino

En wat zoek jij sabriatje

----------


## mo27

stuur me een bericht terug schoonheid ik ben hier nu ik heb je een prive bericht gestuurd

----------


## schoonheid28

Upppppp

----------


## WTR

Je moet gewoon even goed op zoek gaan, er zijn ook wel goede mannen.

----------


## poor_duck

knap yeak... at the end of the day... hahahaha na n week zeuren ze allemaal!  :knipoog:

----------


## yassin-tt

heey salaam 
ik ben yassin ben 30jaar oud wonnend in almere 
momenteel werk ik en k ben berbers

----------


## schoonheid28

upppp laatste poging

----------


## mo27

hahaha volgens mij zijn mensen wanhopig hahahahaha 

he schoonheid ik zie er ook goed uit hard getraind lichaam en pure rif
en ik kom uit nederland
maar he ik ben 27 sorry

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## amsterdam1

> Knappe dame zoekt een nette knappe jongeman vanaf 30t/m34jaar
> 
> Salaam beste jongeman,
> 
> Dit oproepje is bedoeld voor de mannen die het vrijgezelle leven vaarwel willen zeggen en er klaar voor zijn een nieuwe fase in hun leven te gaan, namelijk die van een getrouwde man.
> Ik ben een serieuze meid op zoek naar een leuke man aan mijn zij, heb alles wat mijn hartje begeert, hmdl, behalve een man die de volgende eigenschappen bezit: Goed opgeleid, gelovig, Marokkaans, ambitieus, humorvol, lief, levensgenieter, verzorgd, iemand die de waarden en normen van cultuur/geloof weet te waarderen en goed weet wat hij wil. Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een man die de berberse taal beheerst, maar is geen harde eis. 
> Mannen die hun leven invullen met leugens en bedrog, hun wilde haren nog niet kwijt zijn of uit zijn op een pleziertje zijn bij mij aan het verkeerde adres
> En ja heren........ik ben een vrolijke, opgewekte meid, weet goed wat ik wil en niet wil en simpelweg op zoek naar een man met wie ik mijn leven kan delen........verder wil ik er aan toe voegen dat ik het erg belangrijk vind om goed met een man te kunnen praten , bij wie ik mezelf kan zijn en me op mijn gemak kan voelen.
> Ben je tussen de 30 en 34 jaar en kan je je vinden in dit oproepje stuur me een pm, stel jezelf voor en vertel iets over jezelf. Ik ben niet van plan te reageren op korte reacties gevuld met vragen of korte opmerkingen....it must be more...
> ...


Salaam Ouleikom,

Ik ben een eerlijke en man van 42 jr,heb een groot gevoel voorhumor.
Ben gescheiden heb een zoon van 17 jr,
Heb hmdl na een vervelende relatie alles weer op orde.
Ik ben op zoek naar een serieuze dame die als levenspartner metmij samen wil zijn en van het leven wil genieten.
Dat kan alleen als zij Moslima is ,vind namelijk mijn cultuurheel belangrijk.
Ik ben op zoek naar een dame die haar focus legt op het samenzijn.
Ik hecht veel waarde aan eerlijkheid en vertrouwen.
Wil weer dromen,passie,impathie eigenlijk een zielsverwant.

----------


## Hamidmadani

Goedemiddag leuke uitstraling, vertel eens al getrouwd? 
Hamid inmiddels 33 jaartjes oud. 
Ik zelf ben op zoek naar een warme persoon in de relatie die wellicht tzt kan leiden tot een vaste relatie voor de lange duur waarin veel elementen heel belangrijk zijn: ik zoek dus beslist geen one night stand Een gelijkwaardig denk-niveau in een lekker vrolijk en zelfstandig , die zich durft te geven Belangrijke elementen voor mij zijn liefde eerlijkheid zorgzaamheid verrassing variatie romantiek uitdaging vrolijk humor spontaniteit aan vulling. Over emoties ik ben zelf diep gekwetst geweest mij ex is er met een ander vandoor gegaan terwijl wij in een huwelijk zaten. Relatie heeft bijna vijf jaar geduurd. Het heeft mijn leven overhoop gehaald. Dat mijn psychische gesteldheid een klap kreeg. Ik heb alles overwonnen, en eindelijk me zelf heb kunnen terug vinden . Ik heb een collega die coast psychologen heeft mij er bovenop geholpen. Ik ben super blij dat ik zonder medicatie en therapie sterk bij mij zelf ben gebleven. Ik hou erg van lezen, ben erg op me zelf andere woorden houd van me zelf. Betreft relatie ik stap niet snel op een vrouw af puur omdat het je moet overkomen. Ik ben half marokaans Nederlands zie er goed uit vind ik zelf😊 Nou laat iets van je horen mvg Hamid

----------


## Anouarr30

Heey Knappe dame ik zou wel met jou in contact willen komen laat me maar weten als je nog genteresseerd bent

----------


## sammi1

ik ben knap zie er goed uit heb een goede baan en daag jou uit!!! dus ik zou zeggen als je van pittig en marokkaans houdt here i am

----------


## AbdelKarimm

Salaam aleikoum, 

Ik heb jou bericht gelezen, ik ben dus een jongeman abdelkarim, ik ben 28 word 29jaar, ik werk als operator, en mijn hobby's voetballen, ik voetbal natuurlijk ook in clubverband, voor de rest ben ik helaas vrijgezel, hoe het komt daar eb ik geen antwoord op, wat er nog niet is kan nog komen. Hou je verder goed en misschien hoor ik jou nog. Groetjes beslama

----------


## Anouarr30

Ik heb nog niks van u vernomen of moet ik mezelf voorstellen (dat doe ik graag in privesfeer) om het kort te houden ben Anouarr* 30 jaar kom uit Amsterdam, als u nog genteresseerd bent laat een mailtje achter.

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

> Salaam Ouleikom,
> 
> Ik ben een eerlijke en man van 42 jr,heb een groot gevoel voorhumor.
> Ben gescheiden heb een zoon van 17 jr,
> Heb hmdl na een vervelende relatie alles weer op orde.
> Ik ben op zoek naar een serieuze dame die als levenspartner metmij samen wil zijn en van het leven wil genieten.
> Dat kan alleen als zij Moslima is ,vind namelijk mijn cultuurheel belangrijk.
> Ik ben op zoek naar een dame die haar focus legt op het samenzijn.
> Ik hecht veel waarde aan eerlijkheid en vertrouwen.
> Wil weer dromen,passie,impathie eigenlijk een zielsverwant.


sorry tot 34jaar graag niet ouder!

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppppppp

----------


## Nihadniya

Niet op zoek gaan er komt wel iemand op je pad wat Allah swt voor jouw het beste gaat geven. Wees geduldig in shaa ALLAH zal Allah swt de deuren voor je openen!

----------


## Rayaan123

Sallam zuster Jammer dat leeftijd een rol speelt ben ook gescheiden maar ben 40 maar dat is niet te zien aan mijn dus?

----------


## schoonheid28

> Niet op zoek gaan er komt wel iemand op je pad wat Allah swt voor jouw het beste gaat geven. Wees geduldig in shaa ALLAH zal Allah swt de deuren voor je openen!


Amin inshallah chokran!

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppppppppp

----------


## ikweetniks

Ik ga echt stuk in deze topic.

@topicstarter, doe niet zo desperate (met je 'laatste poging') en doe niet zo raar met je gare leeftijdseisen. Op zo'n geforceerde manier wil je toch geen man leren kennen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
 :Smilie:  Geef je romantische dromen niet op, je gevoelens kunnen werkelijkheid worden.

----------


## saiid11

salaam wa3likoum beste zuster 


ik heet abderahim ben 35 jr en ben van orgine een berber 
ik wil het vrijgezelle leven vaarwel zeggen dus ben ook op zoek naar een een lieffe gelovige zorgzame geduldige en vooral een vrouw met humor inchallah en ben de wilde haren ook kwijt geraakt dus ben er helemaal klaar voor 
ik ben 1.85 heb een stevig postuur en ben verzorgd en getint ja ik werk zelf in de beveiliging waar ik met heel veel plezier naar toe ga ik vindt het zelf heel belangerijk om goed met een vrouw te kunnen praten 
ik ben me zelf dus ik zal me ook niet andes voor doen dan dat ik ben ik vind het heel fijn om me zelf te zijn bij een vrouw en op mijn gemak voelen natuurlijk 

mocht je geintreseerd zijn dan kunnen we eventueel verder kennismaken via de mail 
[email protected]

en ja ik zie er trouwens goed uit 

groetjes

----------


## amejaou

Hi.. k ben er. Maar wil hier niks plaatsen. Kan je pmen?

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

upppp[ppppppppp

----------


## Weegschaaltje

Nog steeds op zoek? Is het allemaal niks?

----------


## _Fariddd

jammer genoeg ben ik wel serieus maar te jong voor deze mooie dame 
incha Allah komt de goeie man op je pad in plaats van hopeloze gevalletjes

----------


## schoonheid28

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## schoonheid28

knappe man waar ben je???

----------


## schoonheid28

> jammer genoeg ben ik wel serieus maar te jong voor deze mooie dame 
> incha Allah komt de goeie man op je pad in plaats van hopeloze gevalletjes


thanks inshallah

----------


## schoonheid28

upppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Anouarr30

Nog steeds geen man gevonden jij wat zoek je precies dan als ik vragen mag ik bedoel er zijn genoeg mannen die aan jou criteria voldoen of is dit jou manier van lol trappen.....

----------


## schoonheid28

uppppp

----------


## Wouki

> Zelfs de karakters in Sesamstraat zijn serieuzer. Dit verklaarde ook waarom ik mijn geplaatste oproep heel gauw verwijderde. InshAllah zul jij vinden wat jij zoekt. Ghair InshAllah.


Wayawww ik heb me dood gelachen!!

----------


## meloenke

Heks pak je bezem en vlieg weg

----------


## schoonheid28

upppppp

----------


## Nasir2

> upppppp


 :verward:  Ben je er nog steeds, loopt niet erg wat je wilt...
Die oude topic van je in 2012 met je valse foto had je ookal geen succes....Hoelang was die er...jaartje of 2.

Neem een kaaskop.  :hihi: 


En wel ff je leeftijd aanpassen, in 2012 was je al 28, nu 2016 nog steeds  :nerd:

----------


## Brahim85

Waar uit Marokko toch geen Aight wagayer. Moehim wie weet.

----------


## Opgelicht

> uppppp


Leef je nog, of ben je opgelicht. Nederlander 35 heeft intresse in jouw

----------


## Chili458

Hey schoonhrid

----------


## Kazawi

Dag Jonge Dame, 

Als je serieus bent, zou je ondertussen al iemand gevonden hebben. 
Er zijn genoeg heren die interesse hebben getoond... 
Maar jij gaat gewoon door met deze...

----------


## nabil1982

Deze meid miskiena denkt dat die verhaal van prins op het witte paard echt bestaat hahaha heeft heel de buitenwereld gezien en em niet gevonden en denkt hier op wel met al die eisen van der a laister hahaha

----------


## Yessin080

En heb je hem nog kunnen vinden

----------

